# Good 10 pointer



## pic217 (Dec 4, 2016)

Got this nice 10 pointer at 7:30 this morning. He scored 136


----------



## oops1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yea man.. Congrats


----------



## southernman13 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice Buck
Nice boat hehe


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 4, 2016)

Mighty fine buck!  Congratulations!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2016)

WTG. The smile says it all.


----------



## bany (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice buck! Looks dry in you area!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 5, 2016)

very nice! Congrats


----------



## marknga (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Broken Tine (Dec 7, 2016)

Great buck!
Congratulations!


----------



## antharper (Dec 14, 2016)

Congrats, nice buck !


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice one. Like the color pattern on the rack.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 16, 2016)

awesome congrats


----------

